# MS WORD 2000 Crashes at Startup



## kidslove (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi - I'm new to this forum, I've read lots and tried lots but heres the problem. When I try to start Word from the Shortcut (Winword) , or from a Word file, I get the small Word 2000 menu and then it crashes and wants to send an error report to Microsoft.

I've updated all MS Office SP's including up to SP-3. Tried to see if problem fixed with each update - no help.

I've Detected and repaired Office 2000 more than once - no help

I've reinstalled XP Home - no help

I've delelted normal.dot - no help

I've renamed problem files that are identified in a microsoft forum and in the 
error message mso9.dll and winword.exe - new files are created after a fresh install - no help. See www.microsoft.com Article Q302602

I'm able to enter Word 2000 with the /a switch command and all created files from WORD. Just kinda a pain when I want to open word files from other office applications like Outlook, etc.

Thoughts? - This one is a dooosey...for me at least!


----------



## g-paw (Sep 3, 2004)

Have you tried a clean install of Office 2000, I found this generally fixes any problems. Office 2000 like the Windows OS just seems to need a clean install now and then.


----------



## kidslove (Sep 9, 2004)

Yes - I've done two clean installs. No help.


----------



## g-paw (Sep 3, 2004)

kidslove said:


> Yes - I've done two clean installs. No help.


Will word work when you start it from Program menu? If so, delete the icon on your desk top and copy and paste the one in your start menu to your desktop.


----------



## g-paw (Sep 3, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;290771

Check this out. They even say that /a is a work around for the problem that this addresses


----------



## kidslove (Sep 9, 2004)

*Problem Now Fixed*

Only lost about 20 hours on this one. Here's what fixed it and thanks for the ideas. I had to "Detect & Repair" in the WORD 2000 after starting it with the /a switch. First time it didn't work. Second time with an OPEN DOCUMENT window "that it warned me to closed" - I still ran "DETECT AND REPAIR" from the WORD 2000 program. Restarted - and it was fixed. This one was a tuffy but hopefully this post will help people that "DETECT and REPAIR" from the OFFICE CD isn't the same as DETECT AND REPAIR in the program itself....

Thanks G-PAW :smile:


----------



## g-paw (Sep 3, 2004)

Glad you got it worked out. Thanks for sharing the solution


----------



## -Chris- (Sep 17, 2004)

kidslove said:


> - I still ran "DETECT AND REPAIR" from the WORD 2000 program.


Can you tell me if such an option exist in Word2003? 
I have this option only in the Removal Wizard.

Thanks


----------

